# I hate carb's, need help with Foreman 450 carb.



## Wes13

I hate them on my race car, and aparently now on this Foreman 450 (97 I think).
I rode it extremely hard (no mud just fast) several weeks ago, shut it off and when I refired it about a minute later I could barely go 1/4 to 3/8 throttle without it trying to die. Once back to the trailer I adjusted the carb (after checking the filter) and got it running like it had 30 mins earlier. Once back to the house, when I would start it over the last few weeks (just to start it) it would run extremely rich. So I started adjusting the enrichment screw again and couldn't get it to run any better, I went both ways...alot with no success. So I checked th plug, found it fould out. Cleaned with brush and gas, reinstalled and tried to refire. But now I'm so far off on my enrichment screw I'm not sure where to start.
So now for the question... Does turning the screw to the right make it fatter or leaner?
Sorry this is so long.
Wes


----------



## JPs300

Turning the screw in leans the pilot(idle) circuit, turning it out richens it. - Anything past 3.5 turns out is simply open flowing the pilot jet & does not add any more fuel. 


I would pull the choke cable off the carb & verify that the plunger is moving properly both in the cable & in the bore of the carb. - I find a lot of Honda's with stuck choke plungers causing the choke to be at least partially on all the time, thus making tuning impossible & constantly needing changed.


----------



## Wes13

Thanks


----------



## FABMAN

I had a similar problem with my brute recently. I found I had a vacuum leak from the choke cable o-ring seal on my back carb. plug was fouled black replace the o-ring runs great.


----------



## Wes13

I charged the battery, brushed the plug off again, ran the idle screw all the way in and fired it up. Ran great so I backed the screw out just a little as to not run the motor too lean, now its running great. I'm glad b/c this is a friends four wheeler who is letting me use it since it always just sat in his garage. Nice being able to tinker stuff and fix problems. Now I'm worried about an oil residue on the right side of the head down towards the base. I'm hoping going mud riding didn't crack the head.


----------



## JPs300

It takes A LOT to crack the head on an air-cooled Honda motor. - Most likely it's a base gasket or possibly valvecover leak that has simply occurred over time.


----------



## Wes13

In that case ill just keep oil in it and keep truckin! I love this thing. No lift, no snorkels and 26" vampires, but thing just doesn't stop. Ofcourse I don't get in deep water, but right now my friends call it Thomas (the train), bc so far it's unstoppable.


----------

